# BARKY SCALE LOGS



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

*...Looking on MauiMike's YouTube's "Rock and Roll Rio Grande #8", his newest video, there can be found some pretty good looking Barky Scale Logs, from Oregon's [email protected]*


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

That Mauimike is one cool guy watch his tree making video learned a lot he rocks brings a smile to a new beginner caferacer


----------

